# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  MATILDA

## amyb

Last night I had the pleasure to see this British import-DELIGHTFUL. A good story about a young girl, 5, who reads, and her dysfunctional conniving family, and the school she gets sent way to attend. The cast is so talented, with Matilda and the headmistress, actually a male, stealing the show. The cast's high energy level for the athletic dance numbers is amazing. The children's big numbers-you have to listen carefully as the British accents need concentration to decipher. Eventually, your ear somehow improves as the show goes forward.The sets and lighting are super too.

I was seated just behind Neil Simon and just want to report that our section unanimously gave it a thumbs up and Matilda earned her standing ovation!

Get tickets ASAP, this show is a winner.

----------


## Jeanette

Thank you for your enthusiastic review. My daughter wants to see this and I was hoping it was great.

----------


## Rosemary

Amy, it sounds delightful.  Jeanette - enjoy!  The original story by Roald Dahl was wonderful too.

----------


## amyb

I saw so much of me in the story. The girl child with a love of reading.

----------


## JEK

:thumb up:

----------

